# HMB B-HYDROXY B-METHYLBUTYRATE



## soccerstar 67 (Jul 1, 2001)

hey guys how ir going? Has anyone here ever taking HMB? IF so did it work? and what does it do?

------------------
a heathly body is a heathly mind


----------



## Distortion (Jul 3, 2001)

refer to this post http://www.ironmagazine.com/ubb/Forum7/HTML/000121.html 

------------------
the only thing better than making muscle, is making muscle cars


----------



## gopro (Jul 18, 2001)

HMB was a heavily hyped supplement years ago that was supposed to be the hottest thing since creatine.It had scientific research behind it and a major company pushing it.Unfortunately not all things that look good on paper pan out in the real world.Most of the people I know who tried it(including me)were very dissapointed with the results.Save your $ or go with a better supp like glutamine.

------------------
symmetry over size


----------

